# Corsair H115i. Meinung eines AiO Neulings



## Interstate67 (18. Dezember 2016)

So, die H115i ist nun eingebaut und da es, nach diversen PC`s mit Noctua D15 Turmkühlern, mein erster PC mit AiO Wasserkühlung ist, wollte ich mal meinen Eindruck posten:

Erstmal zur Lautstärke: Ich habe die vorhandenen Lüfter gegen die Noctua 14 PWM`s getauscht um gleich eine Lärmquelle auszuschalten und an der Pumpensteuerung habe ich nur im UEFI etwas verändert. Resultat: Der D15 Kühler war lauter. Sowohl unter Last als auch im IDLE (wo ich gar nichts höre) ist die H115 leiser.
Zu den Temperaturen: Nach OC auf 4,5 Ghz bei einer VCore von 1,26V habe ich nach einer Stunde Prime95 etwa 62 Grad auf den Core´s. Ich kann nun nicht sagen, wie vergleichbar ,der 2500K, der 3770K und der 4790K bei 4,5 Ghz (2500K@4,2 Ghz) dazu sind, was die Temps angeht, aber die lagen mit dem True Spirit 140 (beim 2500K), Macho 02 ( beim 3770K) und beim D15 (beim 4790K und beim FX 8350) auch in diesem Bereich. Von daher hat sich der Mehrpreis von etwa 60€ inkl neuer Lüfter natürlich nicht so gelohnt. Möchte die WLP nochmal überprüfen.
Im großen und ganzen ist mein Fazit: Habe den Kauf nicht bereut, weil die Lautstärke passt und kein dicker CPU Kühler im Gehäuse mehr sitzt, aber in Punkto Temperaturen war es (scheinbar) nicht erforderlich.

Vllt: Kann ja jemand, bei seinen Kaufüberlegungen, was mit dem Fazit anfangen.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Dezember 2016)

Danke für deine Erfahrung, ist immer interessant.
Das die H115 im IDLE jedoch leiser ist als ein NH-D15 kann eigentlich nicht sein, außer du hast die Lüfterkurve etwas ungünstig gewählt. Die Rechnung ist ganz einfach:

Beide Kühler ermöglichem im Idle minimale Drehzahlen
NH-D15 hat zwei Lüfter @ 300 rpm
H115i hat zwei Lüfter (die A14 sind identisch zu den A15) @ 300 rpm + Pumpe @ XXXX rpm

Selbst wenn die Pumpe nicht auffällt, ist es doch äußerst unwahrscheinlich, das die AiO leiser ist 

Der 4790k ist bei 1.26V natürlich schon echt ein Hitzkopf, da kann man mit 60 Grad doch mehr als zufrieden sein


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2016)

Schade. 
Wäre schön gewesen, wenn du zuerst die Werkslüfter ausprobiert hättest, um eben einen Eindruck zu bekommen, wie laut das System tatsächlich ist.
Die Lüfter tauschen kannst du ja immer noch.

Ansonsten passt der Eindruck.
Einen Wasserkasten kauft man eigentlich nur wegen der Optik, wenn man was gegen dicke CPU Kühler hat.


----------



## Interstate67 (19. Dezember 2016)

Da habe ich mich aber eben auf das gelesene hier verlassen. Bei eigentlich allen AiO`s liest man ja, dass die Lüfter zu laut sind und da ich im anderen PC schon Noctua Lüfter eingebaut habe und die für mich so leise sind wie gwünscht, habe ich gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und welche mitbestellt.
Zudem, hatte ich, ehrlich gesagt, wenig Lust das noch zu testen, da ich ja den ganzen PC zusammenbauen musste und das hat inkl Kabel, für Gelegenheitsschrauberverhältnisse, immerhin von 20 Uhr bis 3.15 Nachts gedauert. 3 Spaziergänge mit Hund und Tochter mit Kot..rei versorgen inklusive 
Nochmal zur Lautstärke: Die Lüfter der D15 sind eigentlich (im teilgedämmten HAF XB) praktisch unhörbar. Das Asrock hat aber auch, meiner Meinung nach, keine so schöne Lüftersteuerung.
Die H115i nehme ich im IDLE, wenn die HDD`s abgeklemmt sind, aber eben auch nicht war und bei allen, was nicht mit spielen zu tun hat, eben auch nicht. Bei 19xx rpm.
Beim spielen kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber da ist es mir auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Chimera (19. Dezember 2016)

Tip: gar nicht so sehr auf das hören, was immer geleiert wird. Seit Jahren heisst es imemr und immer wieder "AIOs sind immer lauter, Pumpe ist immer zu hören, blablabla...", doch dass sich die Pumpen über die letzten Jahren z.T. massiv verändert haben, wird einfach ausgeblendet. Hab selber 2 so Teiler, ne Cryorig A80 (Asetek 5th Gen Pumpe, wo die originalen Lüfis aber ein Horrorgraus an Lärm waren) und die BQ Silent Loop (dort hab ich anstelle der Pure Wings auf die SW3 gesetzt, da ich mit denen sehr zufrieden bin), aber beide sind für mich(!) deutlich leiser im täglichen Betrieb als mein HR-02 Macho und der war schon leise (wenn auch der Lüfi grad im unteren Bereich ab und an so ein Klack von sich gab, als ob etwas an ein Rotorblatt kam).
Klar gibt es aber auch Modelle, wo die Pumpe echt laut sein kann. Kumpel hatte damals zu seinem i7-920 erst die Asetek von Intel geholt, die ganz klar voll auf Leistung ausgelegt war: Lüfi war laut und Pumpe gut hörbar, selbst mit nem leisen Lüfter hörte man immer ein surren von der Pumpe. Seine Corsair H50, eine uralte Asetek, war da sogar angenehmer vom Geräusch her  Jedenfalls hat sich gezeigt, dass obwohl fast alle Anbieter auf dieselben Basismodelle setzen (bei Corsair sind es u.a. Asetek und CoolIt), es eben doch Detailunterschiede gibt. Normal kommt bei den Asetek Modellen als Backplate so eine aus Plastik zum Einsatz, wo sich die Mutterhalterung gerne runddreht, wenn man den Kühler zu fest anzieht, weshalb manche wie z.B. Cryorig auf ne Metallbackplate setzen (welche evtl. auch noch Einfluss auf das Geräuschniveau haben könnt). Oder dan ndas Problem heisse VRMs: da hab ich bisher nur bei Cryorig ne Lösung gesehen, nämlich nen kleinen (und trotz 3000 U/min leisen) 70mm Quirl.
Leider beruhen die meisten Aussagen halt einfach auf hören/sagen, Erfahrungen aus dem Mittelalter-der-AIOs, Erfahrungen mit nem Montagsmodell, usw. und dies wird dann gleich allgemein auf alle gesehen. Ist in etwa so wie die Aussage von Trump, dass alle Mexikaner Dealer, Vergewaltiger und Mörder seien...  Kein toller Vergleich, aber soll halt in extremis zeigen, wie sehr man sich auf solche Aussagen verlassen sollt


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Dezember 2016)

Beschäftige mich grad selbst intensiv mit AiOs und hab auch einige selber verbaut. Mittlerweile sind die Teile so weit, dass die nichts mehr mit den brummenden Aquarien zu tun haben wie noch vor 2 Jahren. Corsair hat einen großen Sprung gemacht, Eisbaer und Silent Loop zeigen, wie leise es geht und auch die Predator kann wirklich leise sein. Dann gibts modelle wie die Triton, die in meinem Test zwar nur 1-2db höher lag, aber anscheind so eine Frequenz getroffen hat, das ich sie niemals einsetzen würde 
Dennoch ist es einfach unmöglich, das eine zwei identische Lüfter mit Pumpe leiser sind als ohne. Selbst wenn die Pumpe subjektiv nicht hörbar ist, kann es subjektiv allenfalls gleich laut sein. Ausgenommen die Lüftersteuerung regelt auch schon Idle total planlos. Dann hat das aber nix mit dem D15 zu tun, sondern mit dem MB bzw dessen Settings


----------



## Drayygo (19. Dezember 2016)

Also ich kann auch nur sagen, die Alphacool Eisberg 240, die Cooler Master Masterliquid 240 und die Thermaltake Water 3.0 RGB die ich hatte, waren allesamt sehr leise bis unhörbar (wenn man die Werkslüfter austauscht).
Und da ich diese hauptsächlich aus optischen Gründen eingesetzt habe, war das ein sehr positiver Nebeneffekt. Aktuell habe ich einen Cryorig H5 Universal verbaut, einer der wenigen Kühler, die nicht kacke aussehen. Und auf Luft umgestiegen bin ich eigentlich nur, weil es deutlich bequemer ist, wenn man häufig sein System umbaut oder das Gehäuse wechselt (in den letzten 4 Wochen kam das 5 mal vor bei mir  )

Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2016)

Interstate67 schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich aber eben auf das gelesene hier verlassen. Bei eigentlich allen AiO`s liest man ja, dass die Lüfter zu laut sind und da ich im anderen PC schon Noctua Lüfter eingebaut habe und die für mich so leise sind wie gwünscht, habe ich gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und welche mitbestellt.



Ja, eben. Du hörst immer, dass die Lüfter, die dabei sind, immer sehr laut sind.
Du hättest dir nun ein eigenes Bild machen können, was dran ist und ob die Leute nicht übertreiben oder ob das nicht einfach nur eine Einstellungssache ist -- denn auch den Boxed Kühler kann man so einstellen, dass er leise arbeitet.

Schade -- ich hätte gerne mal eine Meinung zu den werkslüftern gehört. 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Beschäftige mich grad selbst intensiv mit AiOs und hab auch einige selber verbaut. Mittlerweile sind die Teile so weit, dass die nichts mehr mit den brummenden Aquarien zu tun haben wie noch vor 2 Jahren. Corsair hat einen großen Sprung gemacht, Eisbaer und Silent Loop zeigen, wie leise es geht und auch die Predator kann wirklich leise sein. Dann gibts modelle wie die Triton, die in meinem Test zwar nur 1-2db höher lag, aber anscheind so eine Frequenz getroffen hat, das ich sie niemals einsetzen würde



Wenn du den NZXT Kraken X62 testen könntest, wäre ich der erste, der dein Review lesen würde.


----------



## Interstate67 (20. Dezember 2016)

@Threshold: Wenn Dir das hilft und die Versandkosten übernimmst, schenke ich Dir die Werkslüfter zum testen. 
Btw: Ob die Wärmeleitpaste erst richtig in Gang kommen musste, oder die AiO, weiß ich nicht, aber habe noch ein bisschen am UEFI rumgespielt, nachdem ich es aktualisiert habe, QFan hat jetzt nicht mehr diese Lüfterkurvengrafiken, sondern man kann das direkt eingeben bei welcher Temp welche Lüfterdrehzahl anliegen soll und habe auch gleich noch die VCore auf Offset gestellt und als Wert 0,06V gewählt, jetzt schwankt unter Prime Small FFT`s (meine ich) die VCore um 1,29V@4,5 Ghz und die Temperaturen liegen um 57 Grad nach 1 Stunde Prime.
Obwohl ich Prime immer noch als Prozessorquälen ansehe, benutze ich das immer um eine neue CPU auf den gewünschten Wert mit möglichst geringer VCore zu übertakten. Nochmal sehen ob Adaptive besser läuft, aber an sich arbeite ich immer mit Offset (ausser bei Asrock).
Wenn alles gut ist, braucht man Prime ja nicht mehr auf die CPU zu "hetzen".


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Du hörst immer, dass die Lüfter, die dabei sind, immer sehr laut sind.
> Du hättest dir nun ein eigenes Bild machen können, was dran ist und ob die Leute nicht übertreiben oder ob das nicht einfach nur eine Einstellungssache ist -- denn auch den Boxed Kühler kann man so einstellen, dass er leise arbeitet.
> 
> Schade -- ich hätte gerne mal eine Meinung zu den werkslüftern gehört.
> ...



Die 52 ist in Planung...passen aktuell leider nur 240er ins Testsystem


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die 52 ist in Planung...passen aktuell leider nur 240er ins Testsystem



Kauf dir endlich mal ein größeres Case.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Gehäuse stehen hier genug 
Wenn ich grad mal n Blick ins Hausflur werfe sehe ich 4 Pakete und mindestens 3 weitere sollten noch kommen.

@topic:
mich würde interessieren wie du die unterschiedlichen Pumpenprofile empfindest. Ich werde die H100i V2 wohl erst nach weihnachten einbauen können


----------



## Interstate67 (20. Dezember 2016)

Mmn. ist der Performancemodus wenn man sehr sehr gut hinhört, und alles andere im PC stillsteht (HDD, GPU Lüfter) minimalst wahrzunehmen, aber das kann eigentlich niemanden stören. Ich bin z.B. was Ruhe beim einschlafen angeht äusserst pingelig (habe z.B. Nachts den VU+ Reciver abgeschaltet, bzw. lass da keine aufnahmen machen, weil mich die eigentlich leise HDD stört) aber den PC könnt ich Nachts ruhig laufen lassen (was die Pumpenlautstärke angeht)


----------



## Duvar (20. Dezember 2016)

Was ist denn von dem hier zu halten? Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Preislich attraktiver und laut dem PCGH Test ganz gut, hat den vllt wer schon getestet?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Interstate67 schrieb:


> Mmn. ist der Performancemodus wenn man sehr sehr gut hinhört, und alles andere im PC stillsteht (HDD, GPU Lüfter) minimalst wahrzunehmen, aber das kann eigentlich niemanden stören. Ich bin z.B. was Ruhe beim einschlafen angeht äusserst pingelig (habe z.B. Nachts den VU+ Reciver abgeschaltet, bzw. lass da keine aufnahmen machen, weil mich die eigentlich leise HDD stört) aber den PC könnt ich Nachts ruhig laufen lassen (was die Pumpenlautstärke angeht)



also den performancemodus stört dich nicht? klingt auf jeden fall gut. Mein VU+ würde mich auch stören 
Bin echt gespannt, vlt bau ich die Tage doch schonmal ein


----------



## Chimera (21. Dezember 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ist denn von dem hier zu halten? Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Preislich attraktiver und laut dem PCGH Test ganz gut, hat den vllt wer schon getestet?



Ist dieselbe Asetek wie auch von NZXT, Cryorig, Anetc, usw., nur wird da halt der günstige Preis anders erreicht: die originalen Lüfis taugen halt nur mittelmässig (sind nicht mega laut, neigen aber gerne zu leichtem Schleifton oder wie beim Bekannten zu nem zirpen), die Backplate bzw. das Backkreuz iswt bissel besser als das originale Plastikzeugs, aber deutlich mieser als die echte Backplate von Cryorig, zudem ist das Teil halt bis auf das Minimum reduziert. Nimm mal als Beispiel die NZXT Kraken: da hat man noch als Sonderfeature die CAM Software, womit man Pumpe und Lüfis extrem gut regeln und anpassen kann, bei Cryorig kommt hingegen als Spezialfeature ein VRM Lüfter zum Einsatz (ist auch der einzige Hersteller, der sich Gedanken bzgl. der VRMs gemacht hat), usw.
Im Grunde sind alles dieselben Modelle (also alle mit Basis Asetek), die Unterschiede machen die Details aus. Manche optimieren halt noch bissel die Pumpe für bissel mehr Leistung, andere legen mehr Wert auf die Optik, usw.
Natürlich darfst du keinesfalls erwarten, dass von ein und demselben Produkt das billigste die gleiche Ausstattung und Leistung abliefert wie das teuerste Modell, manchmal sind es effektiv nur Details an Unterschieden, aber manchmal (grad bei der Optimierung der Pumpe) kann es schon was ausmachen. Wenn ich meine Cryorig A80 mit den SW3 der Arctic vom Bekannten gegenüberstelle, dann find ich die Cryorig um einiges besser. Bei meiner A80 hör ich die Pumpe nur, wenn ich das Ohr direkt in die Nähe halte (obwohl sie permanent mit 12V läuft!), während die Arctic vom kollegen nur bei 7V wirklich leise ist, darüber wird sie immer wie mehr wahrnehmbar (mit offenem Seitendeckel hörte ich ein feines surren, nicht störend, aber ich nahm es wahr). Bei 12V hörte ich sie recht deutlich surren, zudem gaben eben die 4 Arctic Lüfis so komische Zirpgeräusche von sich. Ok, die originalen von Cryorig kann man auch in der Pfeife rauchen, die sind abartig laut, drum ist ein vergleich mit den SW3 auch nicht ganz fair. Was den Bekannten aber mehr nervte: er nutzt sie noch auf nem X58 Brett und da werden nicht nur die VRMs bei OC recht warm, sondern auch der X58 wird ab und an bissel wärmer und da beneidet er mich um den VRM Lüfi meiner A80, vorallem weil der eben nicht mal laut ist (obwohl nur 70mm und 3000 U/min). 
In meinen Augen(!) ist die Arctic sosolala, denn der Abstand zu den viel besser ausgestatteten BQ Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin und Alphacool Eisbaer ist halt nicht sooo gross, dass man über die Mankos hinwegsehen kann. Wäre die Arctic vor 1-2 Jahren zu dem Preis erschienen, dann wäre sie klar ein Preis-/Leistungskracher gewesen, doch nun... Zum Zeitpunkt als ich die A80 kaufte, gab es die SL ja noch nicht und die Eisbaer war auch noch nicht erhältlich, drum griff ich zu, aber heute würd ich(!) keinen Cent mehr in so ein System stecken, sondern (wie schon gemacht) in ne Silent Loop, Kelvin oder Eisbaer investieren. Denn grad die Features der Erweiterbarkeit sind nun mal nicht zu verachten, sei es wegen Modding (Schläuche tauschen, Fittings tauschen, Wakü erweitern) oder bei Defekten (da kann man andere AIOs nur wegschmeissen, bei den erweiterbaren immerhin nen Teil noch austauschen). Und auch ein grosses Plus ist halt, dass bei den genannten AIOs keine Aluradiatoren zum Einsatz kommen wie bei den Asetek Modellen, sondern echte Kupferradiatoren.
Im Grossen und Ganzen ist die Arctic in meinen(!) Augen halt nur noch ne Empfehlung wert, wenn man einfach ne möglichst billige AIO ohne Besonderheiten will. Sie bietet keine echten Bonuspunkte gegenüber den anderen, sieht nicht speziell hübsch aus und hat auch kein mega Zubehör, sprich spartanisch und zweckmässig


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Die Artic ist zu teuer geworden. Der zwischenzeitliche Preis lag bei 50-60€ (240er), das war super. Für mittlerweile fast 80€ ist sie kaum noch empfehlenswert.
Wers es maximal billig will, nimmt ne Seidon für 55€


----------

